# Estrogen Dominance/Raw Vegan/Ovarian Cysts



## barose (Dec 6, 2006)

I am 29 years old and have had "issues" with my menstrual cycle since they started at the age of 12. I have PCOS that for a large part, was able to get a hold of through diet and lifestyle. I was able to conceive but unfortunately lost the baby. Before and since I've been infertile.

For the past 3 weeks I have been having sharp pains in my left ovary. First it was my right and left, but for the past week and a half its been just my left. I think I have a cyst, but I wont know for sure for another week when I can see a doctor. My other more recent symptoms are:

Pain in ovaries (mostly left)
Breast pain (almost non-stop)
Fullness in my uterus
Some bloating, but not much
Rapid heart beat one time (165 BPM for 4 minutes)
Nausea

For what I know (read) these are symptoms of ovarian cysts which is caused by estrogen dominance.

Since April, I've been eating a raw vegan diet for health reason. Prior to that, my diet was still pretty tight, but I ate meat and grain.

I have noticed many positive benefits from my diet including the weight loss, but my cycles are still very long, very heavy and painful. They average around 35 days. I'm currently on day 44 - which is probably due to a cyst.

Is there something else I could be doing (nutrition and lifestyle) to help with this? I dont know what I'm missing, but I know I'm missing something.







:

Doctors usually only suggest synthetic hormones which doesn't mix well with my body anyway, so thats out.


----------



## Clairesoula (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey there. I also have PCOS. I am not sure what to tell you. Have you tried alternative therapies? I've done some reading that some well trained chiropracters and naturopaths can do some gentle stuff to help with PCOS. Good luck to you.


----------



## Deir (Aug 19, 2005)

I was given DIM (diindolylmeethane) by my holistic gyn. It is a derivative of cabbage ype plants and is supposed to help with Estrogen dominance. I just started taking it so we will see how it works.Are you eating any soy? if so- stop. I actually think my infertility was worsened by my vegetarian diet.

Also- I am so sorry you lost your baby.


----------



## barose (Dec 6, 2006)

I havent tried anything in the past several years. I'm looking into acupuncture now...For years, I pretty much "delt" with this myself since I lost faith in western medicine for anything other than trauma and diagnosis.

Thanks


----------



## Deir (Aug 19, 2005)

also- have you tried red raspberry leaf tea?


----------



## wagamama (Jul 3, 2006)

Most definitely avoid soy! Have you checked out the Traditional Foods forum? The recommended diet includes (organic and pastured) meats, raw dairy, eggs, healthy oils, etc.


----------



## barose (Dec 6, 2006)

Deir - I drink it, but I'm not consistant. I've used it on and off for years, but was never able to do it regularly...And, thanks for the suggestion, ill look into it.

wagamama - I _definitely_ avoid soy! Its not a part of a raw diet.

I am horribly lactoce intolerant (even raw dairy) and daily feels like it clogging up my body. It makes me pretty blocked, constipated, bad skin, etc. I avoid dairy like it plague it is (to my body) just like I avoid soy.

I did eat a diet of more traditional foods diet, farm eggs, healthy fats (coconut oil), whole grains, organic/farm raised meat, along with fruits and veggies but I kept gaining weight and my elimination was very poor despite eating fermented foods and beverages daily. No matter what I did, diet or activity, I gained especially in the gut. That way of eating isn't good for my body.

So now I eat a raw diet, no dairy, soy, grains (even rice), no meat and my digestion is so much better and I'm able to maintain a healthy weight. I'm not saying I will never eat fish or a grain again (gluten intolerant so I will never eat that), but that would probably only be once a month or so.


----------



## zickig (Nov 29, 2007)

hi there, I have PCOS also. I have went to a reflexologest that seems to have helped out some but only when I go once or twice a week.


----------



## TopazBlueMama (Nov 23, 2002)

What approach to raw are you taking? Do you do sweet fruits? Do you juice? Will you do eggs or clo? I'm just curious how strictly raw you are or what kind of raw you do.
If it were me I'd probably cut out sugar and stick to non-sweet fruits and greens, higher fat, take clo, juice wheatgrass and green veggies, and drink fertility herbs (rrl, red clover, nettles).


----------



## barose (Dec 6, 2006)

TopazBlueMama - I dont eat very many sweet fruits now - actually very little since the end of the summer. When I did (in the summer), it didn't effect my insulin resistance or weight. I juice mostly greens: kale, collards, chard, dandelion, celery and a small amount of apples to cut the bitterness. I don't drink juice otherwise and never pasteurized (store brought) juices. I used to drink 4 oz of wheat grass a day (for a year and a half) but got sick of it.  Being "raw" I don't eat any processed sugar or honey.

I do drink rrl and nettles brews/teas daily. I have red clover, but haven't started with that yet.

I ate farm raised eggs before I went vegan and haven't had any since. I'm not sure if I would ever go back to it or not given I dont have a problem with getting enough protein. I currently don't have cravings for eggs. In terms of clo, would krill oil work?

I think at this point its time to explore other options because what I'm doing probably just inst enough.

I'm thinking a lot of it had to do with my thyroid because I still have symptoms of hypothyroid, but not sure what to do for that besides my daily intake of sea veggies and coconut oil and coconuts.


----------



## TopazBlueMama (Nov 23, 2002)

I'm not sure, but I don't think krill oil has all the vit. A and D? I take high vitamin clo+bo because it has lots of vit A & D for so many things including allowing all the other nutrients to work for me. Plus it has a wide array of fatty acids. I also gain weight and feel congested with milk, but the small amount of butter oil doesn't bother me.
I'm into Dr. Young and other people with similar thoughts right now, and it sounds like you are doing so much already! I'm sorry, it's real frustrating. Maybe try cutting the green juice with lemon instead of apple, and adding pH drops (or baking soda) to your purified water to make it alkaline, and just get a greens powder to add to it. You said you are getting coconut, what about avocados for more fat? I'd really consider the clo.
Seriously, you are amazing for following raw for so long and not eating anything SAD. I really hope those extra symptoms will go away for you soon!
Oh-what about B-vitamins...I don't know if you supplement or feel you are absorbing enough through your diet. But it might be something to consider since you are not eating grains or any animal products, but maybe you are eating lots of sprouts..
Keep us posted!


----------



## barose (Dec 6, 2006)

Sadly, avocados are out of season and the ones that are not from California taste bad to me!







I may need to make a bigger effort in getting in more fat. I use grape seed oil, but not daily. I also use EVOO, but tend to get bloated if I overdo it. I'm not "ethical" vegan so I have no problems taking fish oil or even eating fish if it comes down to it. Dairy, I have physical problems with.

I need to be more consistent with supplements. I'm going to start taking Vitex, along with b-vitamins and a liver detox supplement on a regular basis. I also read about kelp and might get some of those too...


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

barose-hey girl! Sorry you are having so many issues still...I'm glad you have a rockin' body now, but we need for it to be balanced.

So, here are my thoughts for what they are worth:
Iodine. You need supplements, not food sources. I think you know by now that I am an avid "all nutrients from food" person....but not here. Iodine deficiency is widespread and really hard to correct with food. Their are substances called halogens which readily bind to iodine receptors in the body. We get these halogens from food and the environment-everyone has them. They are inescapable. The receptors recognize iodine and will release the halogens in favor of it. But you need quite a bit. You may notice die off, but you can do simple sea salt flushes to mitigate the damage. A deficiency throws your entire body out of whack. Infertility has been definively linked with iodine deficiency.

If you are hypothyroid and PCOS then you DEFINITELY have insufficient iodine levels. You can test-it's not hard or expensive. But you need to supplement ASAP. If will help with EVERYTHING you are describing....even the blanket PCOS symptoms. It helps not only with the physical stuff, but emotional too. Depression is a symptom of iodine deficiency. The major things you'd look for are: depression, breast tenderness, PMS, irregular periods, irritability, anger and mood swings. It is like flipping a switch when you get it under control.

Krill oil will not have the vitamin A or D that CLO will. IF you are interested in that go for the high vitamin CLO.

The fact that you have had such amazing results with your diet is GREAT. I'm thrilled for you and am not sure you need to change anything just yet. Except maybe fat content. Keep up with the coconut oil, okay? That is great for the thyroid as well.

Vitex is an adaptogen, and I'd say go for it. IT is likely going to help quite a bit. I would also encourage the drinking of red raspberry leaf, nettles, red clover and alfalfa for now. make sure you're infusing them (covered)for a solid half hour. Have you looked into Goat's Rue at all? That may be helpful as well.

Beyond that the one thing I can think of is homeopathy. It has come up for me several times in the past talking with you. Do you have the means (or interest?) to see a classical homeopath? Often times even when you have done a good amount of healing the body just needs a kick in the right direction. Acupuncture may do it for you too. See what feels right to you.

I'll post more when I can...baby crying. Just wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you!


----------



## barose (Dec 6, 2006)

*faery mama* - you were probably putting those thoughts in my brain tonight as I was at the store







. I was at elephant pharmacy and got some liquid kelp before I even came home to read your post. My DP also has Rx liquid iodine here too. In addition to the symptoms you mentioned, I also have very cold hands and feet - to the point that its hard to sleep at night, even under layers of down blankets. I need to get alfalfa...


----------



## TopazBlueMama (Nov 23, 2002)

I'm glad firefaery came too! I need the kick in the pants to take my lugol's more. I'm awful at my supplements. I go in cycles.
I have cold feet a lot too. My body temp is lower than it should be, but it used to be worse, it is slowly coming up much better.


----------



## barose (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm horrible at taking supplements too! I'm starting to keep a little journal to check off what I take daily: Vitex, multi, brews/teas, etc... I'm going to start keeping taps when I get a Blackbery or iPhone...


----------



## barose (Dec 6, 2006)

Update: I'm going to be seeing an ND next month (on the 15th). The only reason why I'm waiting a month is because I'm waiting for my insurance to kick in. Wish me luck.

ETA: Also, looking back to when I at a TF/TD, it may have been the GRAINS that did me in. Not just gluten free breads and what not, but also brown rice and quinoa. I started eating a small amount of brown rice a few times over the past few weeks and I gained weight! Just from a few small servings of rice. I'm not sure if it was that 100% but hopefully I'm getting close to a solution.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

same thing happens to me. And by the way, LUCK!


----------

